# Spraying trim



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anybody know of any links of videos of painters spraying trim in knew construction would be very useful to see please help.


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

mike75 said:


> Does anybody know of any links of videos of painters spraying trim in knew construction would be very useful to see please help.


Yeah, there's videos all over YouTube. Try that.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike, Go find a reputable new construction painter OUTSIDE of your area and offer to work for them for free for a week if they let you observe/learn their spray techniques. 

Most youtube videos are great examples of how NOT to spray.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mike75 said:


> Does anybody know of any links of videos of painters spraying trim in knew construction would be very useful to see please help.


I'm working on one Mike. I'll keep you posted when I have it up. Probably next week. Like NEPS said, YouTube needs a pro to show them how to spray so I'll take care of that. haha eh? Chris how about that one!

I'm going to kill two birds with one stone and show how to shoot behr premi for Rob.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

krosspainting said:


> Yeah, there's videos all over YouTube. Try that.


Awesome first post! :thumbup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Am I the only who thought that was funny? Sounds like crickets. :whistling2:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Am I the only who thought that was funny? Sounds like crickets. :whistling2:


Reminded me of the worst teaching interview I've ever done. I was nervous. The question to me was, "how would you use technology in the classroom"? I have 5 years of tech training so I 'should' have been able to answer that at length...the only thing I could think of was, "I'd use youtube"....talk about crickets.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Reminded me of the worst teaching interview I've ever done. I was nervous. The question to me was, "how would you use technology in the classroom"? I have 5 years of tech training so I 'should' have been able to answer that at length...the only thing I could think of was, "I'd use youtube"....talk about crickets.


haha good one. I had to fly into IIT to do a pitch before a group of 12 exec. Man I was nervous but once I got in there I was all good. They had the tables set up in a U, guess who stood in the middle? I can speak to a room full of biz execs but I cant speak to my own video camera. Would make more videos if I can overcome the awkwardness of talking to a camera. 

I use YouTube for tech related videos and how to stuff like How to hack a calculator to play Pong.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I'm going to kill two birds with one stone and show how to shoot behr premi for Rob.


Haha, he got it on, just could not get it to stay! That job was our only call back last year, the  paint peeled off the wall when they were putting up decals and had to move them!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

RCP said:


> Haha, he got it on, just could not get it to stay! That job was our only call back last year, the  paint peeled off the wall when they were putting up decals and had to move them!


Wish I had more experience with it. Wonder if they tried putting up decals the same week you painted it. Take any pics?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Wish I had more experience with it. Wonder if they tried putting up decals the same week you painted it. Take any pics?


No, but it was several weeks after, one of my guys was having the oil changed and saw it and just touched it up while he was waiting, I did not even know about till I was in there last week!


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

have tried that the only one worth looking at is integrity painting services surely there are some more. thanks


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks JP will upload some photos of our jobsites soon and all our frames have 4 to 6 inch casings .Main problem have had spraying frames with an airless is doing the thin edge of the frame against the wall and getting good coverage with out building up to much paint on the face.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip NEPS spraying trim in my city is frowned upon due to too many hacks who cant spray to save their life.Have got my own spraying technique sorted but would like to start off on the right foot with a good system and do a good a finish as you guys.Dont want to hear told you so and be put in the same category as the hacks who have sprayed houses without masking and leaving rough woodwork and multiple sags and runs.In Australia if you spray houses you are not classified as a painter unfortunately, so i am trying to convert people and show them that it can be done cleanly while acheiving a better finish than brushing and rolling.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Tools you will need to paint NC with a airless:

3m masker, low- tack tape, sanding blocks, no-fill sandpaper, a steady hand, a consistent speed, good tips and a smile.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks for the help tryed to spray a complete house about 2 yrs ago came out great but the guy masking took almost 2 days and the guy caulking and filling took 2 days .I finished trim with Dulux Aquaenamel gloss with a hvlp(graco4900 procomp)and didnt like how much i had to thin done product almost 20%.Painting side of things didnt take to long just found that the prep for spraying worked out more than just brushing and rolling.Want to work out were i went wrong and how i can save time,


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Tools you will need to paint NC with a airless:
> 
> 3m masker, low- tack tape, sanding blocks, no-fill sandpaper, a steady hand, a consistent speed, good tips and a smile.


You make it sound so easy. 

My tip for masking to spray is use a thick masking tape. You'll lay down a ton of paper and tape and you want that paper and tape to come off floors etc fast and easy and without having to get out a 5-in-1 and get on your knees to pick tape off. 

I've seen pulls go from two guys for 3.5 hrs to 1 guy in 35 mins with proper tape. I dont use lo tack or anything blue. Shurtape CP-99 is 6.7 mils thick and its hard to get it to sliver even when you pull fast and at random. 

The 3M TA-20 is another great tool for tape dispensing. You can pull masking tape in the same way you pull scotch tape. Also gives you straight cut pieces.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> You make it sound so easy.
> 
> My tip for masking to spray is use a thick masking tape. You'll lay down a ton of paper and tape and you want that paper and tape to come off floors etc fast and easy and without having to get out a 5-in-1 and get on your knees to pick tape off.
> 
> ...


My biggest trade secret is Intertape PG-29. Just whistling in the wind.....


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> My biggest trade secret is Intertape PG-29. Just whistling in the wind.....


I know... you keep saying... do you work for them? j/k I think Sean works for Titan. Something going on there. 

I'll get some PG-29... its on my list. Thanks for the reminder. May have mentioned before that CP-99 is bit too tacky but its thickness is where it needs to be and if I remember correctly, PG-29 was just under 6.7 mil so thats good. :thumbsup:


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Neps you wouldnt be offering me a job would ya havent been to the U.S.yet hahah


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you spraying trim on new construction or is this a repaint?


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

robladd said:


> Are you spraying trim on new construction or is this a repaint?


New work only thanks.


----------

